# Sweepstakes Nominated???



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I purchased a SE Arab gelding a couple years ago and when I got him I was told that he was sweepstakes nominated. As far as I know he is not registered, and I thought that was a must have in order to be nominated. Also, what exactly does it mean to be sweepstakes nominated??? Does it mean that he could have competed in a special show??? 

And another thing... I would really like to register my horse with CAHR. I'm not the first owner/breeder, so is there anything different I need to do to get him registered. I am contacting the registry to get more info but if you guys have any inside information, or a confidential informant that would be wonderful. 
Thanks, Monty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweepstakes nominated means that your horse is eligible to win AHA Breeder's Sweepstakes prize money. A horse is either nominated the year before it's foaled as a Breeding Entry, or later as an original entry.

Since your horse isn't registered, he was obviously nominated as a Breeding Entry.

I believe in order to show in Sweepstakes classes, the horse has to be registered with the AHA. Not sure if the CAHR qualifies. You can always contact them to find out.

If you can prove his parentage, why not just register him with the AHA? The dam's owner should be able to provide you with the information you need.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If the horse isn't reg'd he's not Sweeps nominated. The breeding entry fee is $400 before birth and as of several years ago the Original Entry fee went up to $15,000.00 from $1500.00; but if the registration was never completed then I doubt that the $400 was ever paid either. 

Do you know the breeder's name? Or can you give us sire & dam? I have Data Source and can look him up for you and tell you what is showing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

*$15,000?! * That's _insane_, Dreamcatcher! :shock:

Just checked the AHA website. They're not even offering the Original Entry type anymore.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

The breeder was just a backyard breeder who was hoping to get money out of a filly. They got a colt. He is sire by True Colours and I believe his dam is Farasha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice pedigree. You will need his breeders to fill out an application in order to get him registered.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's what I thought thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Breeders were breeding their mares and instead of nominating in utero as the program was designed, they waited until they saw which foals were the best and paid the $1500 late entry for original entry because that was peanuts if the foal won big in the Sweeps. People who were nominating in utero and paying the $350 for foals they never showed got tired of paying all that money out and lobbied for, and won, the steeper original entry fees. I don't think anyone did an original entry after the fee was raised to 15K, so this year they did away with it entirely. Either nominate or don't is the thinking now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope that the backyard breeders you purchased your gelding from several years ago fro kept good paperwork and filed all the necessary paperwork on time. I know that some stallion owners may file a late stallion report for an extra fee in order to have the resulting foal registered. They will need to have all the information correct and properly filled out and filed so your gelding could be registered. The dates the mare was covered, the date she foaled, as well as the signatures of both stallion and dam owners (who owned them at the time of breeding). Good luck, I hope that you have no troubles with registering your gelding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Does AHA still use stallion reports? CAHR got rid of those ages ago. I think I'd go batty if we had to.go.back to them.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Does AHA still use stallion reports? CAHR got rid of those ages ago. I think I'd go batty if we had to.go.back to them.


They do, in May my mom bought a purebred stallion (my avatar), bred three mares, and at the beginning of December mailed in her stallion report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm still a little green at this stuff, what do you mean by stallion report???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Monty77 said:


> I'm still a little green at this stuff, what do you mean by stallion report???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The stallion report is filled out and filed by the stallion's owner, I think by January 1st. It states what mares the stallion covered (the mare's registry number if they are registered), and the exact dates the stallion covered the mare. Also if they were live cover, cooled transported semen, or fresh semen (I know that this is also asked on the registry form). Everything has to match between the stallion report and application for registry form.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Does AHA still use stallion reports? CAHR got rid of those ages ago. I think I'd go batty if we had to.go.back to them.


 
I'm not sure what they use them FOR but yes, we have to file stallion reports yearly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Do they DNA right off the hop as a requirement as well? That's all CAHR does; saves a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, you send in your registration app, they send back a DNA kit and you mail it off to either the registry or the lab, can't remember now, it's on the return envelope. 

Oh yeah, SunnyD, that's one thing I bet they check on the reports vs the registration requests, whether or not you transported the semen. Because if you did, and you haven't already paid the $350 for the TS permit, then you get to pay $1,000 plus the $350 plus the $35 per certificate they get us for.


----------

